# Boost controller help



## Shanecox1992 (May 3, 2017)

Hi guys new to this forum.

I've recently got a Nissan laurel c35 with a rb25det and love it

Its got a couple of mods fmic exhaust his induction kit 

I want to put a boost controller into it not sure weather to go manual or electric yet. 

I seen on other threads that you Put a T piece into the pipe that goes from the back of the actuator and back into the intercooler pipe.

But mine is different it comes from the back of the actuator and goes to some sort of resivor. And a skinnier pip "Ts" from it and joins into the hard pipe that goes back into where the standard bov is. 

I have attached pics and hope someone can shine some light on it for me. 

By my thinking can i just put "T" Piece into the blue pipe for my controller

Currently running standard boost 0.6 bar


----------



## Shanecox1992 (May 3, 2017)

Pictures


----------



## Shanecox1992 (May 3, 2017)

Anyone???


----------

